# Pentax K-S2



## pez (Feb 18, 2015)

While the K-S1 was almost a joke, and I was wondering what kind of pills the folks at Ricoh have been into lately, the new K-S2 seems a solid mid-level body. In fact, I just pre-ordered one, so I'll report on it in a few weeks.


----------



## pez (Feb 27, 2015)

Even though the K-S2 is in many ways not as advanced as my K3, I seriously CAN'T WAIT to get a K-S2 into my hands. It's some sort of disorder. It's a little like what happened with the K-01- I acquired one at a stupid low price because why not, and then found that I liked it so much that I bought a second one.
Oh well. Gotta go so I can check on my order with B&H.


----------



## pez (Mar 21, 2015)

Another review of the K-S2. My copy will finally arrive Monday.


----------



## pez (Mar 24, 2015)

It finally arrived! It's a really cool camera, and my other bodies will be neglected for a while.
(not the best photo, but it's 4 AM and all I got):









Here's an image taken with the K-S2 and kit DA L 18-50mm DC WR RE collapsible WR lens (not pictured above lol). A great kit lens, IMO, and especially for $100 with the body! This image at 50mm, f8, ISO800 under harsh florescent lights, auto WB (not cropped):


----------



## pez (Apr 9, 2015)

The K-S2 just got "best DSLR Advanced" at TIPA. And the 645Z got best Medium format. Loving this little camera!


----------



## limr (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks good! Looking forward to more pics from it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2015)

I just recently picked up the K-3 with 18-135 and battery grip and  love it to death. As much as I love my canon 6D for low image noise, the k-3 smokes it in every other way.One thing I hate is the charge time for a depleted battery on the K-3 is approximated at 390 minutes,crazy slow.Congrats on the gear.


----------



## pez (Apr 9, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> I just recently picked up the K-3 with 18-135 and battery grip and  love it to death. As much as I love my canon 6D for low image noise, the k-3 smokes it in every other way.One thing I hate is the charge time for a depleted battery on the K-3 is approximated at 390 minutes,crazy slow.Congrats on the gear.


The K-3 is awesome, best camera I've ever owned by far- congrats! I've had mine since they came out and just love it. I have several Pentax cameras, including SLR's from the 70's and 80's- a MX and a ME Super. I just keep collecting these things, it seems. K10, K20, K-5, 2 K-01's (they were dirt cheap at the end!), K-3, and now this K-S2. And now the FF is finally officially coming out... Ricoh is the best thing that has ever happened to the brand, but they're putting me in the poor house with their aggressive development schedule.


----------



## pez (Apr 9, 2015)

I have several chargers and spare batteries to offset that long charging time.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2015)

I shot Nikon for a while and then I went over to Canon side and started with the 60D before moving over to the full frame 6D.Now I decided I want a crop sensor again and even though Canon would have been the practical choice,the Pentax offering of the K-3 was to good to pass by. According to on paper, the K-3 has better IQ,more dynamic range and more color depth then the latest 7D markII.

IMO if anyone is in the market for DSLR should take a hard look a Pentax,the only down side I see is third party lens support,but depending on ones needs they may have to stick with Pentax glass.If Pentax grab much more market share,that could all change.Thanks to sigma offers the 150-500 K-mount and is on my next order list for the birds.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2015)

it looks very tactical


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2015)

I was just thinking Camo clothing and that forest green Camera should fool the birds pretty good. Unless your like a buddy of mine thats hunts.He wears  all the Camo gear but makes a tremendous amount of noise that he scares all pheasant and deer away in the next  State.I would never take him birding with me even if he was in to photography,but he is not thank gwd.


----------



## pez (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't remember lowly kit zooms being either this cool or this sharp. Was planning to get rid of it, but no way- it's just too useful! Best $100 lens ever. 
@23mm, f4, 1600


----------



## limr (Apr 14, 2015)

So fluffy!


----------



## pez (Apr 14, 2015)

limr said:


> So fluffy!


Maxwell is only a year old, and already pushing 20 lbs! I may have fed my kittens too high a quality of food, lol


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 14, 2015)

I found the kit lens 18-135 very sharp.Took this with it.135mm f/5.6


----------



## pepperberry farm (Apr 16, 2015)

that's a great shot!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## pez (Apr 29, 2015)

K-S2 in selfie mode


----------

